# CA Finish



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

I can't get the lines out of the finish on my first bangle - any ideas?


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I can't get the lines out of the finish on my first bangle - any ideas?



After wet sanding the CA ?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh and btw, what are you doing buying Amboyna ?!?!?!? You are supposed to buy CK


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> After wet sanding the CA ?



Wet sanding? I used Eric's tutorial he didn't say nothing about that.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 27, 2015)

Kevin, can you post some pictures? Is it sanding lines that didn't polish or buff out? Or ridges from doing the CA finish?


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Wet sanding? I used Eric's tutorial he didn't say nothing about that.




I haven't seen his tutorial and haven't made a bangle, but wet sanding is how I get em out on my pens.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Matt it's lines in the ca...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Jason Needham (Aug 27, 2015)

Are you putting it on with the lathe turning really slow and dripping the glue across and wiping with a bounty paper towel? I use the thin for finishing made by Stick Fast. Sand all the way through 400 or 600 before applying CA though. Usually apply 3 coats and sand with 400 and add 3 more coats and sand, then add 3 more coats. Turn the lathe speed up, wet sand with 400, 600, then use the 9 micro pads and wetting them as well. Make sure you let the CA dry in between coats. I use a light mist of the accelerator spray. If the glue doesn't dry good or you use too much accelerator or the CA is old you'll get a haze cracking after a short while. It's time consuming but if done right the look is rewarding. If you need anymore help I can give you my number to call.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Jason Needham (Aug 27, 2015)

Dang, I responded a little late. Wet sanding will get those lines out. Bangle looks good also.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

I sanded to 1000 and use a paper towel soaked with thin and had lines. Took it all off and resanded to 1000 and tired medium and that's what you're looking at now. I didn't sand between coats because the tutorial I watched didn't do that. Should I sand between coats?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

I think it looks like skilo scata. I turned the width a little too narrow and the silicone shows in places between the blank and edge of the core. It's my first one so I'm gonna give it to my wife anyway she liked it even with the lines but I can't stand it. Guess I'll sand it all off again, or can I start at around 400 you think then work up to 1000 then do my first coat then wet sand? What grit do I wet sand with after each coat whatever I used on the final sanding?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Jason Needham said:


> Are you putting it on with the lathe turning really slow and dripping the glue across and wiping with a bounty paper towel? I use the thin for finishing made by Stick Fast. Sand all the way through 400 or 600 before applying CA though. Usually apply 3 coats and sand with 400 and add 3 more coats and sand, then add 3 more coats. Turn the lathe speed up, wet sand with 400, 600, then use the 9 micro pads and wetting them as well. Make sure you let the CA dry in between coats. I use a light mist of the accelerator spray. If the glue doesn't dry good or you use too much accelerator or the CA is old you'll get a haze cracking after a short while. It's time consuming but if done right the look is rewarding. If you need anymore help I can give you my number to call.



Yeah that's my problem patience lol. I'm using accelerator but the CA is old for sure. I probably need to wait until I get some new stuff.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jason Needham (Aug 27, 2015)

I sand in between 2 to 3 coats. Sand it pretty good. The texture of the paper towel is where the ridges come from in my opinion and that's why I sand every couple of coats.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 27, 2015)

While I have had success at using water for wet sanding CA (600, 800, 1000, 1200, 2000, 3000), I seem to get better results using walnut oil rather than water as a wetting solution. Just wipe the slug off between each grit. Coat the surface. Run around 1500 RPM. I have used with bangels also.

Maybe that can work for you also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Yeah that's my problem patience lol. I'm using accelerator but the CA is old for sure. I probably need to wait until I get some new stuff.



I usually put 8-10 coats of CA before I wet sand, mostly because I will end up buffing thru my finish if I don't .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 27, 2015)

I see you said you "soaked" the paper towel with ca. I use just a dab but that is for a pen. You don't need to cover the entire thing with one pass. Multiple coats will build it up. I do mine like Andrew. He has a video on YouTube One coat. Sand it off then about 10 coats of thin. I also use satellite city accelerator. After 10 coats I wet sand 1200/1500/2000 and put on plastic polish then buff with white Diamond. Wet sanding gets those lines out but don't get to excited or you will burn through your ca finish. Off course that is just one way to do it. The other way is to listen to the next guy who post. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 27, 2015)

When I apply a CA finish, it sometimes looks uneven like that before any sanding. I start with a few coats of then, then 8 to 10 coats of medium. A couple months ago I started taking my carbide tool to the CA and just scrapping it enough with the lathe at about 800 rpm to even out the CA, then I go to wet sanding. Leaves a really smooth finish and you don't have to reply on a lot of sanding to get out the ridges - or risk sanding too much and going through the finish.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. I don't like CA too much damn work lol. But seriously I think I might take it all off and use a friction polish. I'm not trying to enter it in a contest do you think friction polish is not durable enough for a bangle though?


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 27, 2015)

one thing I haven't seen anyone else say yet ...... using the accelerator will also help cause the ridges
if you just apply the CA, wait no more than 2-3 minutes, it'll be dry & set enough to apply more coats, without the accelerator.
Use medium CA will build better coats quicker.
and IMHO applying a couple coats friction polish _should_ be durable enough for the bangle's finish

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 27, 2015)

Everyone has their method. Mine is medium then thin... 10 coats each alternating medium then thin through each of the 20 total coats. Then I wet sand with 2000, sometimes 1200 if I have a stubborn line. Then buff with meguires plastx.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 27, 2015)

Kevin - I agree with the old CA call. But given the fact hat your CA is good, justly some craft foam. You can but a brick of it in sheets at any hobby store for about 3 bucks. It will last you a like time. Us it in the same manner of most of the posts above. It lays it out much smoother and is non absorbent. Using paper towels always gave me fits. I was about to give up on CA finishes until I tried it. Its a game changer.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 27, 2015)

Viva brand paper towels work far better than any other brand. All I use.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2015)

I like how you say CA instead of superglue...


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 27, 2015)

I made my wife one about 4 years ago ... Got the burl blank from bangle guy ... I only used friction polish ... She wears it pretty regularly and it still looks good .. If I use CA finish on pens I use the captain Eddie method ... Has a good vid on utube

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 28, 2015)

To avoid sanding rings never use accelerator or sand between coats of CA.
I buff between coats of Med CA with extra fine steel wool.
Then polish with Huts Ultra Gloss.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 28, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Everyone has their method. Mine is medium then thin... 10 coats each alternating medium then thin through each of the 20 total coats. Then I wet sand with 2000, sometimes 1200 if I have a stubborn line. Then buff with meguires plastx.


20 coats!? I thing you guys are enjoying sniffing that stuff a little too much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 28, 2015)

I use wax paper instead of craft foam and it works well for me. You could give that a shot, it doesn't stick or absorb either.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 28, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> 20 coats!? I thing you guys are enjoying sniffing that stuff a little too much


Gives it depth. Literally

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

